# Puppy pees so often!



## buffyanne (Oct 26, 2012)

We just got our 9-week-old Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier, and for the most part he's doing pretty well. However, he seems to pee a LOT. Like, more than anyone said he would. When he's in his crate he's usually okay and without accidents (though the occasional one does happen), but when he's out of the crate he seems to pee almost every ten minutes, for at least an hour after being fed. I don't know if he's just not emptying himself out when we take him outside, or if we're taking him out too often... but for the most part I take him out after eating (he needs to pee 5-10 minutes after eating, whereas I heard it should be more like 20), and then every time I catch him peeing after. It just seems ridiculous, but taking him out less often seems like it will only result in more accidents. I'm going a little crazy. Please, any suggestions?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Take him out right after meals and play. At 9 weeks, he can't control his bladder and people generally recommend potty breaks at least every half hour.

If you're concerned with his amount of pee, I would take him to the vet and have him checked for a UTI.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

You can certainly have a urine sample checked at your vet to make sure there's nothing like a UTI going on, but having said that... Yup, some puppies are just like that. Squash was like that when he was a puppy, I did end up taking him out every 10 minutes (set a kitchen timer) for several days until we got a nice long stretch of no accidents in the house + rewarded successes outside, then every 15 minutes, then every 20 minutes... and so on. It sucked but the good news is that it doesn't last forever.


----------



## buffyanne (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks guys! It helps just to know I'm not alone  He's going to the vet tomorrow for a well checkup, so if there is anything wrong we'll know. I think it might just be new home excitement, though... he seems to even out more the later it is in the day. Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

At that age, he may pee - when he wakes up, after he eats or drinks, when he runs around or plays, and just before he takes a nap.... Which defines what a puppy does all day


----------



## AntMar (Dec 26, 2012)

@Hanksimon: You forgot ... when he gets excited. Just kidding, sorry.

@Buffyanne: Your puppy is not physically able to control the muscle and to _hold it_ until he is more or less about 3 months old.

If your puppy is healthy, he produces approx. 15 - 20 ml urine per pound per day. But yes, It's also a good idea to consult a vet. 

So do not be too concerned.

Good luck


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I would also recommend having his urine tested to make sure it isn't a UTI.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

don't forget that puppies are known for the "double pee" the need to pee right after they have pee'd. They can't void their bladder at one go yet so it can take a couple goes. And each pup is an individual. Some may need to pee 10 min after a meal, others 5 min or 20. It all depends. Just pay attention and learn your dogs habits and yo'll know his patterns. Obviously there can be health issues... but it sounds like your dog is a normal puppy to me.

Sometimes you can't go by the book, you have to go by whats in front of you.


----------



## Calmingapple (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi there,

I have a 12 week old mini American Eskimo who pees often and has no UTI.
as of now she pees every hour or so, but as little as two weeks ago, and especially when we brought her home at eight weeks, she would pee every 20 minutes it felt.
My guess is the pup will develop a stronger bladder over time. crate training has worked for us thus far.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

We went out every 20 min when my pup was 8-12 wks old -- plus immediately after waking up, after coming out of his pen, and he was always within arm's reach while playing so he could be rushed out in between. Good times!!


----------

